# What bird is this?



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Found this in my 280 coni blind set. What is it?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Merganser.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Common Merganser, juvenile drake. 

Good job, you saved 12,000 perch with that catch. 

They can be cooked as well. Follow these instructions and enjoy!

Skin, dress and rub with garlic, soy sauce, and butter. Put on hickory or cedar cooking plank 6"x10"x1/2". Cook over high flame in barbecue for 4 minutes on each side. Pull from fire and take off plank. Throw in trash can and eat plank. Never tasted better!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Whew. I didnt know what it was. So I'm glad it's not some endangers species. And I see the eat fish so the give me hope yet for an otter. I actually thought at first glimps that it was an otter. I knew it wasn't a beaver in the water. So I jumped to conclusions and started to celebrated my otter only to pull that out of the water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Seaarkshooter said:


> They can be cooked as well. Follow these instructions and enjoy!
> 
> Skin, dress and rub with garlic, soy sauce, and butter. Put on hickory or cedar cooking plank 6"x10"x1/2". Cook over high flame in barbecue for 4 minutes on each side. Pull from fire and take off plank. Throw in trash can and eat plank. Never tasted better!


I guess it's pretty bad, then.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol that's the same way we cook yote meat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Turn it in to the dnr, incidental catch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> Turn it in to the dnr, incidental catch
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep.

Griff


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> Turn it in to the dnr, incidental catch
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Serious question, is that sarcasm?


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes their serious, and it's in the freezer and ill be dropping it off a the field office tommorow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

someone11 said:


> Serious question, is that sarcasm?


no it is not... i never joke about following the law, no matter if they make sense or not...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wonder if anyone has taken a possum or skunk in as an incidental?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I wonder if anyone has taken a possum or skunk in as an incidental?


there is no closed season on skunks and possum, so how would it be incidental?

to the best of my knowledge, turning in incidental catches are designed for when you catch an animal that is protected or out of season...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just thinking out loud, not trying to be sarcastic.

By definition, any catch that isn't intended could be incidental but I guess the season deal could make sense. BTW it also applies to animals that there is a season on but have already achieved your limit.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Just thinking out loud, not trying to be sarcastic.


I didn't think you were trying to be... 



> BTW it also applies to animals that there is a season on but have already achieved your limit.


Yes that would also be true



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell Yeah! Nice catch, I don't think too many people can say they trapped a Ganzer.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I consider this incidentals, even though they were in season.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

So what if you catch a merganser during duck season with a waterfowl license, do you still have to turn it in?


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

yes, they are protected and you can not kill them. The DNR oil eggs to stop them from producing. But from what I know you can not shoot them during duck season . to the DNR with the bird. best way out.


----------



## jediknight (Mar 11, 2006)

motcityman said:


> yes, they are protected and you can not kill them. The DNR oil eggs to stop them from producing. But from what I know you can not shoot them during duck season . to the DNR with the bird. best way out.


Actually during duck season you can shoot 6 mergansers a day that doesn't count against your duck limit. I think you are thinking of comorants. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

